# Ring shank Nails or Staples?



## mroark (Oct 2, 2012)

Which do you prefer and what size when building boxes?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Staples and screws with TB3 glue. Most of my woodenware is made using rabbet joints. I use a couple of staples to hold things together before I use screws. An impact driver works the best for driving screws.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

I generally use good quality deck screws with water resistant glue, but the screws can be quite expensive. So, I have considered switching to ring shank nails. Their holding power is great, and they cost less than screws. I'm not a big fan of staples for hive bodies. I prefer a larger mechanical fastener.


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

I use both staples and ring shank nails on my hive bodies. I glue the joints and staple the parts together. Then I go back and hand drive the ring shank nails.


----------



## mroark (Oct 2, 2012)

2" ? 1 3/4" ? 1/2" crown or 3/8" crown?


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Senco 2" with a 7/16 crown is what we use. Made in the USA!!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Maze double dipped galvanized 7d box nails. Made in Peru, Illinois.

Crazy Roland


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I use ringshank nails (and Tightbond III). They go in as fast as regular nails, but with much greater holding power.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Definitely ring shank. Screws take too long


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

When I put hives together I do dozens at a time, the advantage to screws is they don't tend to work loose. but good glue aids in limiting movement. I use Tight bond III and 2' X 1/4 " crown staples. I staple each rabbit. Fast, and last.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

I use 2 inch staples with a 1/2 inch crown. No glue. One staple for every finger of the box joint. Can build up to 40 boxes an hour. 

Strength is not problem. A couple of time some boxes full of honey have fallen off the trailer and a most have not lost their square.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I use galvanized .118 2 3/8 ring shank with a 2" deck screw in the bottom corner no need for glue. But I do use glue and 2" 3/8 crown 16 ga for the lifting cleat two on ends and three in the middle then clench over the protruding staple leg inside the box.


----------



## NE Beekeeper (Dec 4, 2012)

I will absolutely agree with Roland. Number 7 galvanized box nails all the way. I tend to see number 6 nails all over, but the number 7 nails are just a bit longer. They are better in my opinion. Those double dipped are nice, but you may have to order them to get them. I use number 4 galvanized nails on the ears along the top edge. Be sure to drill that top one and it will not split. Oh, and TBII on every joint. 

I tend to think that the texture of the galvanized nails have a better purchase on the wood. Thus they hold better.


----------



## Smoke'm (Feb 25, 2012)

I am with Allen. We use 1 1/2 inch staples no glue. We can assemble ,put frames in and paint 400 boxes in a day with three guys. We tried nails once but to many missed the mark. Staples hold better than nails and you can put them closer to the edges.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

NE beekeeper - try a Maze 5d box in the upper spot.

Crazy Roland


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I use 1/2" x 1 3/4" galvanized staples with no glue. Assembling with a couple clamps make the joints nice and tight. I've assembled with and without glue and when using clamps to get the joints as tight as possible I see no difference.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I glue with TB II and use 2 1/2" sheet rock screws to hold it all together. Wish I would have just done it this way from the beginning as I have a few boxes warping and coming apart at the joints even when glue was used on them.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

TB3 and 2" staples with 7/16" crown


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Smoke'm said:


> I am with Allen. We use 1 1/2 inch staples no glue. We can assemble ,put frames in and paint 400 boxes in a day with three guys. We tried nails once but to many missed the mark. Staples hold better than nails and you can put them closer to the edges.


Impressive


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Staples 2 inch. Boxes only last 7 to 8 yrs hate to spend to much time on them they just rot out anyways


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

A couple of years ago I finally purchased a good nail gun in anticepation of the high volume of boxes I'll be building through the years. I use the 2 3/4" ringed and resin tipped nails (no glueing) on the finger jointed supers. I have the setting so that the nail is driving 1/4" under the surface. with 40 nails holding the box together, these are the best boxes I've put together.


----------



## Jennings (Sep 23, 2012)

I use a Bostitch coiled siding nailer with 2" galvanized nails. Deck screws top and bottom finger joints. Titebond II, because I still have a 1/2 gallon. Two coats of latex. Seems to hold up well.


----------

